# Computer Backpack



## Lloydwa1 (Feb 20, 2014)

EBAGS is advertising a computer backpack. They claim when going through security that you do not have to remove the computer from the backpack. If this is true, it would be the greatest thing since canned beer for me. Because I have two artificial knees and it takes for ever for me to be searched and my carry on items get in other passengers way or thrown off to the side. I have even been placed in a cage because they can't find a wand or male searcher. If this is true could someone please advise me of a good backpack. 
Thanks, Lloyd


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 20, 2014)

The laptop is in a fold outsection the bag still needs to be opened it is just much easier

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2014)

The problem may be finding TSA Agents who agree that it doesn't have to be removed from the backpack.


----------



## Dandc3 (Feb 20, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> The problem may be finding TSA Agents who agree that it doesn't have to be removed from the backpack.


Ya, & if TSA agents had any marketable skills, they wouldn't be TSA agents.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 20, 2014)

If you sign up for TSA Precheck, you don't have to take your computer out of its bag or take your shoes off going through the line. Sure it's $85 and you have to go to the nearest office to be finger printed and let them scan a copy of your birth certificate or passport but, sounds as if it would make your life a lot easier.

In our case we had to drive 175 miles to the nearest current office. We made an appointment online, got there early and both of us were in/out the door in about 10 minutes. They told us it can take up to 21 days to get out known traveler number. On our last flight the wife was randomly selected to go through the Precheck line. It was a LOT faster and easier than the regular line that I still had to go through. That experience sold us on the service. 

http://www.tsa.gov/tsa-precheck


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 20, 2014)

Here are the links on the TSA site describing these bags

http://www.tsa.gov/traveler-information/checkpoint-friendly-laptop-bags

and another for pre check.

http://www.tsa.gov/tsa-precheck


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 20, 2014)

There are any number of 'TSA Approved Backpacks' and carry-ons of every description. Just google (or your favorite search) and take your pick. Laptops and tablets are (generally) not required to be removed any more.

That said, it all boils down to a confrontation between one traveler, and one TSA agent. Regardless of the bag, the 'pre-cleared' travelers' status, and/or the mood of either party or which way the wind blows. If the TSA agent says "Take out the laptop, remove belt, shoes, empty pockets, and step behind the curtain" that's what you do.

The argument of, "But the ad said the bag was Checkpoint Friendly" doesn't hold up.

Jim


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 20, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> If you sign up for TSA Precheck, you don't have to take your computer out of its bag or take your shoes off going through the line. Sure it's $85 and you have to go to the nearest office to be finger printed and let them scan a copy of your birth certificate or passport but, sounds as if it would make your life a lot easier.
> 
> In our case we had to drive 175 miles to the nearest current office. We made an appointment online, got there early and both of us were in/out the door in about 10 minutes. They told us it can take up to 21 days to get out known traveler number. On our last flight the wife was randomly selected to go through the Precheck line. It was a LOT faster and easier than the regular line that I still had to go through. That experience sold us on the service.
> 
> http://www.tsa.gov/tsa-precheck


After reading this, I went to the link and signed the DW and myself up.  Couldn't get an appointment until March 21st.

How long did it actually take you to get the TSA Pre, 21 days?

We're leaving for Italy on May 13th, so hope I get the number and everything taken care of by then.  Looks like the number prints out on the boarding pass.

Thanks,


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 20, 2014)

Lloydwa1 said:


> EBAGS is advertising a computer backpack. They claim when going through security that you do not have to remove the computer from the backpack. If this is true, it would be the greatest thing since canned beer for me. Because I have two artificial knees and it takes for ever for me to be searched and my carry on items get in other passengers way or thrown off to the side. I have even been placed in a cage because they can't find a wand or male searcher. If this is true could someone please advise me of a good backpack.
> Thanks, Lloyd


Check out the Swiss Gear ScanSmart Backpacks, specifically the SA1923.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDwCv6Z9Rl8

"
The laptop compartment opens quickly at the security checkpoint and the laptop window makes your computer visible while scanning. So, your computer stays say inside your bag while it's scanned. 
"

Check it out at Amazon.com.  There are reviews there and another video.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> After reading this, I went to the link and signed the DW and myself up.  Couldn't get an appointment until March 21st.
> 
> How long did it actually take you to get the TSA Pre, 21 days?
> 
> ...



We just completed the process yesterday. Of 3 offices around us, only the one in Oklahoma City had available dates on short notice, otherwise it would have been mid March before we could get in. These are contracted sites that do background work for several agencies. 

So we've essentially just started our 21 day wait. We have a flight the end of March so I'm hopefully we'll get our #'s in time for that flight. You can check online to see if our known traveler # has been assigned. I just checked and it shows my number as unassigned, application received. There is a # to call if it takes over 30 days. The guy at the office gave us the impression it won't take that long. I'm assuming that's true if there Re no blemishes on your record that require further evaluation. We also had our expired passports with us, so maybe he's assuming that, if we could get passports, Precheck wouldn't be an issue. 

The number and pre-check do print on your boarding pass but, you have to make sure the airline has your number. If memory serves me correctly you can do this in your profile online with the airline or travel agency you booked your tickets through. I plan in calling reservations as well, just to make sure it ends up on our existing tickets booked prior to getting our number.


----------



## california-bighorn (Feb 20, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> If you sign up for TSA Precheck, you don't have to take your computer out of its bag or take your shoes off going through the line. Sure it's $85 and you have to go to the nearest office to be finger printed and let them scan a copy of your birth certificate or passport but, sounds as if it would make your life a lot easier.http://www.tsa.gov/tsa-precheck



I was also randomly selected to go thru the Precheck last month and it was nice.  Is the $85 good for just 1 year or longer?  Since we only fly 2 or 3 times a year it would have to be good for quite a while to make it worthwhile for us. Are there TSA offices at each airport they serve?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 21, 2014)

california-bighorn said:


> I was also randomly selected to go thru the Precheck last month and it was nice.  Is the $85 good for just 1 year or longer?  Since we only fly 2 or 3 times a year it would have to be good for quite a while to make it worthwhile for us. Are there TSA offices at each airport they serve?
> Thanks in advance.



It's good for 5 years.

You'll have to go to the website to see where the offices are. We live in KS. Presently there is only ONE office in KS. There were 2 offices in Oklahoma and the office in Tulsa jad very little availability for appointments but the office in Oklahoma City had a lot of availability. The office we went to was very non-descript with folding tables and folding chairs. There was a small office with a computer, scanner, finger print scanner, scanner for you drivers license and a credit card scanner. If we hadn't known the address and had the Garmin, we would have missed it completely. This office also handled two other programs for government background checks.


----------



## california-bighorn (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thank you!!*

Doug P
Thanks for the info.  Wife and I will be applying very soon.
Marty


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 21, 2014)

As it stands now, I doubt we'll sign up for Pre-check. Our little home airport doesn't have it, and for the two of us it would be $170 and a 2 hours each way to Boise to get fingerprinted. We just fly 3-4 times a year so for the few times when a flight originates somewhere other than here in Podunk Village it's not worth it.

All subject to change. (*why don't they have the application processing set up in airports?- that's where the travelers are, and they have their ID with them*.)

Oh, I forgot- that would make sense.

Jim


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 22, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> As it stands now, I doubt we'll sign up for Pre-check. Our little home airport doesn't have it, and for the two of us it would be $170 and a 2 hours each way to Boise to get fingerprinted. We just fly 3-4 times a year so for the few times when a flight originates somewhere other than here in Podunk Village it's not worth it.
> 
> All subject to change. (*why don't they have the application processing set up in airports?- that's where the travelers are, and they have their ID with them*.)
> 
> ...




They'll be expanding the program over time. I was surprised to see our regional airport already had it. I figured we'd be one of the last. 

As for value, there really is no value other than convenience. I look at it this way. We fly 3 or 4 times per year. The program is good for 5 years. That's 15 to 20 flights or 30 tp 40 times through the TSA check points over the 5 year life of the enrollment. That's $2.13 to $2.83 per pass through check point over the life of our enrollment. If we paid per flight it would be a no brainer. My wife hates the screenings enough that that 90 minutes drive to an enrollment center was worth it to be enrolled now vs waiting for a local office to open ( won't have to hear it every time we're stuck in the longer line or she's a selecte.........again)

Why not have enrollment centers in airports? I assume it's related to cost and available space/parking et..... The office we went to was a hole in the wall. I'm sure it's private contractors and not TSA employees collecting the data.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> After reading this, I went to the link and signed the DW and myself up.  Couldn't get an appointment until March 21st.
> 
> How long did it actually take you to get the TSA Pre, 21 days?
> 
> ...



I just checked our status at the TSA pre-enroll site and we have our numbers, so it took them 2 days to assign our numbers.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 22, 2014)

FYI: Next time you print your boarding pass for a flight, check to see if it says "TSA Pre (check symbol)" next to your name. (Or if you use a smartphone app, it'll say it next to your name by the QR code they scan.) It gives you a freebie trip through the TSA Pre Check line.  On our trip from Seattle to San Diego on Alaska Airlines two weeks ago, one of the three of us got it outbound, and two of us got it on the way back. It was nice not having to take off my shoes or empty my computer out of my carryon.

Dave


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 22, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> FYI: Next time you print your boarding pass for a flight, check to see if it says "TSA Pre (check symbol)" next to your name. (Or if you use a smartphone app, it'll say it next to your name by the QR code they scan.) It gives you a freebie trip through the TSA Pre Check line.  On our trip from Seattle to San Diego on Alaska Airlines two weeks ago, one of the three of us got it outbound, and two of us got it on the way back. It was nice not having to take off my shoes or empty my computer out of my carryon.
> 
> Dave



And this was without being signed-up for the TSA Pre program?


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> And this was without being signed-up for the TSA Pre program?



The TSA has been allowing random passengers to "test drive" the program. Shelley was given a free pass coming home from Florida. While she was breezing through the line, I was stuck behind the family My Big Fat Greek Wedding was based on. I'm not sure if our decision to sign up was based on her experience that day or mine.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 22, 2014)

I was randomly selected for TSA Precheck a few months ago.  I haven't flown since then so I don't know if I'll get it on my next flight.  However since my next flights are in and out of small regional airports, I doubt it's even available.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 22, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> And this was without being signed-up for the TSA Pre program?



Yes, we were not signed up for anything. We only learned of things while waiting in the TSA line at SeaTac airport.  A TSA Agent came down the line and asked if anyone had "TSA Precheck" on their boarding passes. My sister did. The Agent explained what it meant, and how we could use it.  Otherwise, we'd have had no idea it was even there.  On the return trip we checked, since we knew to look out for it, and my sister had it again, and so did I.

Dave


----------

